# Knights of Cydonia



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Ok aside from being a track by Muse and Cydonia being a region on Mars (Link), I have decided to start my latest army.

The list is here, for those who are interested. Any comments about the list, post in that thread. Any comments about the modelling in this thread.

So this is what I am thinking at the moment. The army is The Knights of Cydonia (kind of like the Knights of Taranis from Mechanicum).

*MOTF*
This guy is going to be my adept. I have gone for the bike and conversion beamer upgrade. This doesn't mean he has to be on a bike, I am thinking something with legs, maybe one set or two not sure yet. Either he is riding something or he has being held up by legs coming out his back, e.g. doc octopus style. The conversion beamer could be something necron-ish. Any ideas?

*Tactical Squads*
These guys are to represent the praetorians/skitarii I have feeling this is going to be the most expensive part of the army, money-wise at least. Currently I am thinking of mixing dark angels veterns with iron hands. This means I get the cool dark angels cloaks with the iron hands bionics. I needs to make 30 of these and looking through various bits sites has me runnning into nearly £150. Any ideas to do this better or cheaper? Doesn't have to be dark angels and iron hands...

*Drop Pods*
Two types; dreadnoughts and tactical squad. I have no idea how I am going to represent these. I know that I want to get away from the standard marine drop pod, but I am not sure where to turn. It can be based on the marine drop pod. Any ideas? 

*Rhino*
I am thinking of something with a multitude of legs... No idea what models to use at all. I know that I want it to have at least three sets of legs, but they will need to be smaller than the defiler legs. It is that or stick with tracks. I would rather not have a standard rhino though. Any ideas?

*Landspeeder*
This is where I am stuck again, I want to go with lots of legs but I have no other ideas. I know I don't want to go tracks or wheels. I am thinking skimmer or legs, but I have no picture in my mind at the moment. Any ideas?

*Dreadnoughts*
This is probably where I am most happy. All these will be made from the venerable dreadnoughts kits. The sarcophagus will be removed from each one and replaced with a pilot; think eldar war walker, but recessed into the torso. Thinking of using the clear plastic screen from the war walker to go with it as well. I will use most of the standard weapons, except on the DDCWs. Here I am thinking of use the venerable's fist to hold a sword (modified wraithsword, inquisitor scale sword, etc.) and on the other dreadnought, take off the "fingers" of the standard DDCW, file down the edge so it is bevelled, and place a retractable style blade in the fist. I am not quite sure what to do for pilots here though. Any ideas?

*Colour Scheme*
No Clue...

Let me know what you think guys and girls. If you can fill in any of the blanks, it would be greatly appreciated! If you think I have spent too long with the plastic glue open or you think it is the best idea since a light sabre cheese knife, let me know.

If all goes well I'll start up a project log for them.

Thanks in advance 

Ep.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

just quickly

for MotF there is a sweet conv for a quad
http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19357

for Dreads i have seen some of the conv u propose +/- i think it was on Golden deamon 
also i really like Forge world dreads maybe some parts could be usefu 

i also googled knights of cydonia it's a song title 
http://new.music.yahoo.com/muse/alb...ssin-grand-omega-bosses-edit-single--61334169
this might be inspiration for colour scheme
maybe not black but dark grey and purple (look at the cover)

if i have some ideas on the rest of ur army i will let u know


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Here Is a site you would probably love and would watn to use most things for... pretty much designed for exactly what you're looking for


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Reevan, I do believe that you have found the basis for my land speeder! I'll add a multi melta and a flamer, jobs a gooden! Thanks buddy!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

no bother. I think if you can buy the legs seperately you could make rhinos look pretty unique too...


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I have made some process...

How about these...

The *skimmer* as suggested by Reevan.

How about these for *Drop Pods*?

Either *this* or something like *this* but much smaller and stripped down for the Rhino.

*This* is what I am thinking for the knights, but not so lightly armed and exposed.

And then there is the bionic dark angels for the tactical squad.

For the MOTF there is obviously something like *this*, but I am thinking more like *this* (but not so big).

What do you think?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you read "Titanicus?" because in that the Skitarii are smaller than space marines but bigger than guard. Plus all their guns are built into their arms and covered in bright colours and have plumes of feathers on the helmets. You could try get loads of the empire head pieces.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I haven't read titanicus, but I am really thinking that I should. I read some where (don't ask me where, because I really can't remember) that there that there is a form of elite skitarii, the praetorians. I think these guys match up to the size of marines.

Speaking of empire how about converting this for the MOTF?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent!!! as it was one of my own  but with a commissar lol.

You really should read it as it tells you so much about the titan legions and the mechanicus. Oh and how amazingly hard core skitarii are. 

Also something else, they have very bad bloodlustesque way of fighting and are very very very very very very very brutal in close combat - on par with blood angels or Berzerkers i'd say.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Well in the list thread, Malac has suggested using the blood angels codex... If the skitarii are more about fighting close quarters, I might have to re-consider my codex choice...


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I think blood angels would be the way to go. There's a mooooooosive skitarri vs fallen skitarii and they just go balls out on each other, limbs and shit flying everywhere. and this is during the most epic titan battle of all time.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Well I have ordered Titanicus, should be here soon. I'll have a read and see what I can glean from it.

Anymore modelling ideas anyone?


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

hi 
i was just browsing through some w40k pics
and i dot an idea for MotF : what do u think of converting Inquisitor Lord Karamazov?
u replace lord with motf and change two gus to look as servitors might look really cool

this is GW link
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300164&prodId=prod1090114

and dreads made from Witch Hunters Penitent Engine 
with a sm in place of a sister maybe some weapon swaps/convertions
tell me what u think?


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I did have a look at the throne of judgement, but it is too big job to convert it to something approaching what I am looking for. The goes with the penitent engines, the legs might be useful but I want to have the "pilot" enclosed. 

If you check the urban dreadnought link, I am thinking kind of like that but more armour. This is why I am thinking venerable dreadnought models (cos they are cool, extra details, etc.) cut out the sarcophagus and replace it with a seat, a pilot (maybe a sentinel pilot body with a different head) and some controls. All this will be covered by clear plastic (eldar war walker bit maybe).


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

what about a sentinel with dread arms and scratc built arm mounts on the side?? they've the enclosed style you're looking for and the more admech style legs?? just a silly thought of mine....


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I have again though of this, but I get the feeling it wouldn't look right, the sentinel is very tall and thin. I want something more with the bulk of the dreadnought.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

What about a wraith lord and green stuffing some bulk onto it?


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

That would be a lot of green stuff! I think I am gonna just have to find a cheap dreadnought and make a prototype.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

how about trying to make something like the cool "ape" suits in avatar or the matrix


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

oooh! APUs from the matrix. dreadnought with sentinel cockpit, half enclosed but pilot visible, then sentinel arms for the weapons.... they'd be class!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Ever since I saw the last matrix film I have always wanted an APU... A full size one, but I suppose 28mm scale models will have to do. I think this closest I could find was this.

Looks a bit too "spindlely" for my liking.

Anyway... The Master of the Forge! I have decided definately to go with the warhammer empire engineer on the mechanical steed (bit of a mouth full), with a techmarine on the back. His servo harness is going to be converted to hold something like a necron heavy destroyer gauss cannon on his shoulder.

What do you think of that?


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

good plan  what if you made it so that he's part of the horse. So he has no legs.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I like it. I will see what I can do. It will definatley be the first model I get though.

A firend of mine is (hopefully) giving me a black reach dreadnought next week, so that I can make a prototype.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Ok so I have made a little progress. I have added a limitation; The models have to made from GW kits (It looks like in the future I am going to be playing the majority of my games at a GW store, (Can't find a local club) so it has to be GW products; don't want to run the risk of being told to leave).

I have made some decisions as well;

Master of the Forge: Will be an techmarine with a servo harness mounted on the empire engineer mechanical steed. The servo harness will be converted to hold a conversion beamer. Speaking of which I got my hands on one... it's a bit small. So I need to convert one; I will keep to the same look just twice as big.

Dreadnoughts: Friend didn't bring in the dreadnought for me, not that I could do anything with it as I don't have the time. Happy with where i am going with them; Dreadnoughts with sentinel pilots and eldar "glass" canopies.

Troops: I have toned this down a bit; Dark angels veterans and iron hand I just too expensive (£120 for 30!). Instead I am going to go with Iron hands with the veteran loin cloths.

Rhino: With the added stipulation of GW models only, I have decided to stick with a standard rhino. It will be covered in AM symbols though.

Drop Pod: Same as the rhino, I have given up on the idea of termites. Going with drop pod covered in AM symbols.

Land Speeder: This is the what searching/trawling through google images gets you. Now I am not usually in the habit of copying other peoples conversions, but... well just look at this!

If anyone has any more suggestions they are greatly welcomed.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

if you got a rhino, kept the tracks off it and added something like 3 thin mechanical legs out either side would it work do you think?? problem would be getting the legs I think. 
With the drop pods you coudl do something like a rhino with a massive drill on the front like a mining buggy thingy...


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I was thinking the same with the rhino, but it the extra height it will probably get, making it easy to shoot. This is usually balanced by your ability to shoot back, but with... a storm bolter, not really worth it.

I have seen a termite model (rhino with a big drill on top), but I am still leaning towards drop pods. I might convert it somehow(!) to make it a subterrain vehicle. Big drill on the top half or something, but I want to keep the functionality of it (opening doors, etc.)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Well if you have the legs on the rhino really bent up, almost like a spider's leg bent, it would only be a small bit taller, not at all if you cut off where the tracks go on the model. The drop pod with a drill top sounds like a good idea though


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

So with the list being tried last night and failing miserably, I have made some changes.

MOTF is no longer on a bike and doesn't have a conversion beamer, just a power weapon. One dreadnought has become and Ironclad with assault launchers and two heavy flamers, and one dreadnought has been dropped in favour of 5 assault terminators.

Does anyone have any suggestions for these new models?

I am not sure what to do with the MOTF. 

The Ironclad is going to have to DDCW, one of which is the SH. For this I was thinking of still keeping the wraithblade from the wraithlord and a scratch built hammer. These tow would be crossed in front of him. Any ideas what to make the hammer from? It has to be single handed.

For the terminators I am thinking lots of bionics and skulls for heads. Anyone know where I can get some skulls at the right scale?

C&C welcome.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.ajs-metals.com/products/skulls.html There are skulls at that site, they might be a tad small for terminator heads.

Forgeworld also has servo skulls which might work for heads.

For robes and stuff, have you ever considered green stuffing them.


----------

